# Nicole Kidman's makeup disaster



## PollyRhythm (Dec 17, 2009)

Has anyone seen this? If this is the wrong section or has been done already, mods please move it.

http://a323.yahoofs.com/phugc/CVY1Cs..._____DpBBBrbna 

First picture is from Nicole at the "Nine" premiere in L.A. 12/9/09 and second is Nicole at the "Nine" premiere in N.Y. 12/15/09. I'm sorry but this looks like she had a Dave Chappelle 'Tyrone Biggums' moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. This is horrible and I'm not a fan of hers, nor a professional makeup artist but this is just ugh to look at. 

I don't think I've ever seen anything wrong with her makeup in past pictures(but that doesn't of course mean that I've seen every picture of her) but it seems like someone rushed this and got generous with powder. I don't know if it's supposed to be a HD powder or blot powder but wow.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 17, 2009)

maybe it was just the way it photographed? i cannot see her walking around like this.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 17, 2009)

I love how the media is referring to this as a "disaster".  Please...put it in perspective.  Mishap, maybe, but disaster?  It's a bit of excess powder.  "Disasters" are hurricanes, tsunamis and the like.  Not face powder.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 17, 2009)

is that cocaine on her nose?


----------



## Meisje (Dec 17, 2009)

Is powder itself the culprit or is the problem light-reflective particles that don't photograph well?


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_maybe it was just the way it photographed? i cannot see her walking around like this._

 
Same thing I said and @ MAC_Whore, ITA. The media takes something little like this and tries to make it seem like its the worst thing to ever happen to a person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 17, 2009)

^^ agreed, it could have been anything really.. and all she needed to do was brush it off, if it was powder, that is.  it could be the way it photographed, could be anything.. no biggie


----------



## LRMakeup (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_maybe it was just the way it photographed? i cannot see her walking around like this._

 
This is most likely what happened. Her makeup artist probably used a powder with too much Mica and it reflected when the flashes went off! Poor Nicole, she wouldn't have been able to tell just by looking in the mirror.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw it and thought it was a joke - that she was just doing it to be silly?  How could she not know she looked like that?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_I saw it and thought it was a joke - that she was just doing it to be silly? How could she not know she looked like that?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't think she knew it looked like that.. in other words i don't think it looked that way in real life, i think it just showed up with the camera and lights.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_.... How could she not know she looked like that?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's probably pretty easy when you are a celeb of that status.  Your "handlers" do everything for you.  Fix your dress, carry your purse, touch up your hair, make your arrangements, round up your car, apply your makeup.  I guess you just get used to not thinking for yourself in certain situations.  Clearly, not a good idea.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like silica powder. If you don't blend it well it will show up like that with flash. It looks fine to the naked eye. It happened to me when I first started using silica powder. I took FOTD pictures and was wondering why there was this white streak on my cheek. I buffed that area some more, took another picture, and it was gone.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 18, 2009)

I too would not call this a disaster at all. It's not even like this is going to ruin her career or anything, it's just a picture. It looks to me like maybe it was a combination of too much powder, bad blending, and the lighting. There are far worse things in life than a bad picture.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 19, 2009)

how would that even happen??


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I love how the media is referring to this as a "disaster". Please...put it in perspective. Mishap, maybe, but disaster? It's a bit of excess powder. "Disasters" are hurricanes, tsunamis and the like. Not face powder._

 

Hallelujah for common sense!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is not some major life threatening issue, maybe some mild embarrassment, but seriously - who really cares? I love Nicole and this wasnt something that bothered me in the least. I mean our PM had an unfortunate incident with some ear wax, and that was laughable, he laughed at it too and the country embraced him for his own humanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These reporters need to get a life


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_is that cocaine on her nose?_


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 22, 2009)

she's beautiful

the makeup artist, however needs to get fired, or come on Specktra for some How To lessons.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 22, 2009)

Here she is with flash photography:
CocoPerez: Nicole's Red Carpet Makeup Blunder

Here's without:
http://images.huffingtonpost.com/gen...OLE-KIDMAN.jpg

Looks perfectly normal without flash. It's not like she's an idiot. I'm sure she would realize if she had obvious powder on her face.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 24, 2009)

^exactly. I think anyone would notice if they had powder like that on their nose. Like someone else said it was probably the flash on their camera. Sad thing is if it wasn't under her eyes too then it really would look like she was sniffing some cocaine. lol. poor girl.


----------



## blurpleberry (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Looks like silica powder. If you don't blend it well it will show up like that with flash. It looks fine to the naked eye. It happened to me when I first started using silica powder. I took FOTD pictures and was wondering why there was this white streak on my cheek. I buffed that area some more, took another picture, and it was gone._

 
great to know! ..i'll make sure i'm careful to buff more than usual if i ever use mufe or mac's silica powder, thanks!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 20, 2010)

My wild reckoning tells me it is space dust scraped from the minute spaceships that are constantly in orbit around her eyelashes, the aliens who live on these incredibley small vessels farm chocolate buttons and pondweed. I hear it's a very lucrative business!


----------

